# Dead Stuck for bugs



## heidiiiii (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought this bottle at a yard sale for $1 a few years back. Picture of a bug with a pin stuck in it. The bottle says Non-Poisonous Wont Stain.
 "Dead Stuck" for bugs 
 Gottlieb Marshall & Co. Cassel Germany Philadephia PA. I will take a pic later, have to charge batteries.


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 10, 2008)

Like this? nice bottle and for a dollar......an easy keeper.Nice find,Rick


----------



## heidiiiii (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, that is it but the one I have is a pale pale blue color. I love the writing and graphics on the front.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had a few of those over the years and I have to say it's one of my favorites even though I can't figure out what kind of a bug that is.  Maybe a bedbug?  Anyway, cool bottle. Keep it, it's a good one .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice bottle Rick []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a version of it from the Penn Chemical Co. Anyone know which one came first? There is also a very similar Dead Shot bug bottle with no embossed bug.


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2008)

I have dug both types. Based on the context of the pits that I found them in, the Gottlieb Marshall ones predate the Phila. Chemical Co. examples. The Dead Stucks are cool, one of my favorite picture-embossed bottles. ~Jim


----------



## cookie (Aug 21, 2008)

Are they worth anything? Definitely a cool bottle- John


----------

